# Strange recording failure on Comcast HD Channel



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

Over the past month I've had a wierd recurring failure when I try to record one channel on my Dish 722 DVR. As an Oakland A's fan, I try to record all of their games. Games are carried in the SF Bay area by Dish on channel 409 - Comcast Sports Network California - they appear on both the regular and HD 409 channel.

Here's the problem. When I set up the DVR to record the HD channel, it appears to be recording but playback fails. The problem is intermittant. The failure shows up as either a black screen on playback, or the playback begins, stops and freezes. It also shows up as a failure when I select the "Start Over" option during recording

I am able to record all other HD and regular channels fine. The current DVR is a replacement for a previous unit returned under warranty for THIS failure. I now believe this is NOT a hardware failure but a problem in the transmission.

Does anyone have any information on how to fix this kind of problem? Is this a COMCAST conspiracy against DISH subscribers? Is this something seen on other channels? Is it a strange coincidence w/sunspots and the Oakland Atheletics schedule? (that could explain the A' performance the first half of the season) 

I get SO irritated when I pop a cold one but the ballgame I expect to watch has gone missing .... DOHHHH :eek2:.


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

Just finished a chat session w/Dish Tech about this issue. The tech suspected a "transmission" problem. He said "For this issue I am going to file a problem report to our uplink center to alert them of this issue, unfortunately in the mean time there won't be much I can do."

He also said nobody from Dish would be following up with me. Hmmmmm.

If anyone can shed some light on what this means I'd appreciate being enlightened. Thanks, Joe


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like the "part time HD RSN" issue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JoeKL said:


> Here's the problem. When I set up the DVR to record the HD channel, it appears to be recording but playback fails.


Do you have a "start early" time set on the recording? Take that off on any HD RSN recordings. The way DISH switches from the "check back later" screen to the actual game feed can cause problems with recordings (although the report of hours of that screen is more common than a blank recording).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I actually edit the time to start a few minutes *after *the original start time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> I actually edit the time to start a few minutes *after *the original start time.


Not exactly an easy thing ... I assume you're setting manual timers for each event?

With the changing titles it isn't something you can set a recurring timer for like NASCAR (which requires multiple timers only for multiple channels). My NASCAR timers have worked for years.

It sure would be nice to be able to set something like that for RSNs.


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the ideas folks. 

Yes, I did have a start early time. I'll change it to start a couple min. later as suggested for the next game and let y'all know how it goes. I'll also do a search on the "part time HD RSN" issue Sigma brought up to learn more.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

Your observation is about "hours of that screen" is also something I've encountered in this. Thanks for taking the time to let me know!
Joe


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Sounds like the "part time HD RSN" issue.


Do you have any links for this issue? I searched the forum but too many hits came up to read through them all.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JoeKL said:


> Do you have any links for this issue? I searched the forum but too many hits came up to read through them all.
> Thanks,
> Joe


I was referring to how not every game in on in HD because Dish's RSNs are all part time HD channels.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2420291&highlight=Mets+part+time#post2420291


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I was referring to how not every game in on in HD because Dish's RSNs are all part time HD channels.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm sorry to be such a dummy but what is an HD RSN ? Is RSN an abbreviation for some kind of part time channel in a provider's lineup?
> 
> Joe


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

RSN=Regional Sports Network


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JoeKL said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm sorry to be such a dummy but what is an HD RSN ? Is RSN an abbreviation for some kind of part time channel in a provider's lineup?
> 
> Joe


Regional Sports Network like Comcast Bay Area, Fox Sports Net Arizona, etc.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Not exactly an easy thing ... I assume you're setting manual timers for each event?
> 
> With the changing titles it isn't something you can set a recurring timer for like NASCAR (which requires multiple timers only for multiple channels). My NASCAR timers have worked for years.
> 
> It sure would be nice to be able to set something like that for RSNs.


Not a manual timer, but I do set each one individually and edit the start time.


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Regional Sports Network like Comcast Bay Area, Fox Sports Net Arizona, etc.


Thanks for your patience with me guys. The only stupid question is the one I don't ask.
Joe


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JoeKL said:


> Thanks for your patience with me guys. The only stupid question is the one I don't ask.
> Joe


No prob...dbstalk is here to help.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Sounds like the "part time HD RSN" issue.


Yup. They don't have any sport programs. CSNBA only air games. FOXBAYAREA at least filler shows. I sure miss FOXSPORTS!


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

Kent Taylor said:


> Not a manual timer, but I do set each one individually and edit the start time.


I just spent some quality time with my DVR 722 and for the life of me, I couldn't see ANY way to make the "event" timer start a minute or two later. Furthermore, I couldn't see any way to set up a recording based on time/channel criteria versus a guide entry selection. Rather than ask the question here, I'm gonna start another thread - titled re: does anyone know of a way on the 722 to recore via time/channel (like an old VCR) criteria vs. selecting a guide entry for recording ?


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

I just wanted to again say THANKS to everyone for all the good info. You've helped me learn a lot in a short time. 

Its too bad Dish's tech support doesn't tell you about this unusual behavior. In my case, they swapped out what probably was a perfectly good 722 unit due to their failure to identify this as the problem. My call to them resulted in a "oh, it doesn't record - so sorry, we'll replace the unit". 

That costs us all $$$ in higher subscription costs.

It cost me time for R&R of the unit, HDD archive transferrs, re-programming timers, etc.

What a waste. 

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JoeKL said:


> I just spent some quality time with my DVR 722 and for the life of me, I couldn't see ANY way to make the "event" timer start a minute or two later.


I just edit the timer and one of the options is to "Edit Time".


----------

